# Strainer in Bogans Canyon - Crystal River



## DanRauer (Jun 8, 2006)

There is a river wide strainer just as you enter the canyon passed the bridge about an 1/8 of a mile. You can see part of it from the bridge going into Marble if you look real hard. It is just around that corner. It is a big sucker and mandatory portage. It will need a few people to cut and cable it out. Contact me and maybe we can get some people up there before it starts flowing high again.

Dan Rauer (970) 379-5965


----------



## jmount (May 16, 2004)

I agree - that's one big tree... You me and Moon should go up and cut it out. give me a PM. Laters, J


----------



## brendodendo (Jul 18, 2004)

posted about this a few weeks ago.
http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f14/wood-in-crystal-bogan-canyon-12787.html

Give me a call or pm. I have rigging and a chain saw. Peterb and the CRMS crew expressed interest in helping as well.

Hope it was a good trip. Damn cold in the valley today.


----------



## DanRauer (Jun 8, 2006)

Brendodendo,

I must have miss read your original post, I thought that the tree you were talking about was down near the culverts. Looked for it when we scouted, but did not see it, thought maybe someone removed it. My bad, atleast we are talking the same tree, and not two different trees. 

Dan


----------



## brendodendo (Jul 18, 2004)

DanRauer said:


> Brendodendo,
> 
> I must have miss read your original post, I thought that the tree you were talking about was down near the culverts. Looked for it when we scouted, but did not see it, thought maybe someone removed it. My bad, at least we are talking the same tree, and not two different trees.
> 
> Dan


Dan and I ran this yesterday with some others. It is a fun trip that I would recomend to anybody that has not done it. The Strainer that Dan mentions is 200 yards down river of the bridge crossing the river on the road to marble. It can be scouted from the bridge while you are driving up to the putin. At the present level, it is a death trap. We pulled over river right 50 to 100ft above the log. The portage is a bitch, but was short. Lots of prickly brambles. Long pants are encouraged. Directly after the log is the crux of the run. We only ran down to where the Marble road meets hwy 133, as we had 3 rafts and did not feel like doing the culvert/tunnel portages on hwy 133.


----------



## peterB (Nov 21, 2003)

I went and looked for it yesterday and I guess I did not find it. The log that I saw only stuck out halfway into the river. Is it around the corner? If so we may try to go get it on Wednesday afternoon. we will leave about 3pm. Can you make it?

PEter


----------



## DanRauer (Jun 8, 2006)

peterB said:


> I went and looked for it yesterday and I guess I did not find it. The log that I saw only stuck out halfway into the river. Is it around the corner? If so we may try to go get it on Wednesday afternoon. we will leave about 3pm. Can you make it?
> 
> PEter


PeterB,

There is one log as you come around the corner, yes about 1/2 way into the river. The death log is just passed that one and there is no way you can miss this sucker, it is huge. It is submerged enough that as you come above it, you can just see a few branches, which makes it even more dangerous. Had I not known it was there, it would have been way too late to eddy over in a raft. It may be hard to get out with the water pouring over it like that. We may have to get it when the water comes down a little. I don't have too much experience with removing wood of this size. If it helps in your approach, the stump is still attached on river left and may need to be cabled and swung that way, to river left. I work till 5pm each day, so I can not make it out there tomorrow. PM me and I could help out Thursday??

Later,
Dan


----------



## peterB (Nov 21, 2003)

The tree has shifted and is out of the way pretty much and parallel with the current and the root ball up stream.

Peter


----------



## boofyak (May 30, 2005)

*Wednesday Afternoon?*

The strainer is now on river left? Correct? I'm thinking of taking the wife after work tonight, but would rather do the narrows if the log is still a problem. Thanks, dk


----------



## peterB (Nov 21, 2003)

The strainer is actually right of center. It looks like a big rock.
When I ran it a week ago it was not an issue. I was in a kayak but in my opinion you could easily get a raft past it. There were not any branches or anything that looked like they could snag you.

Peter


----------



## peterB (Nov 21, 2003)

Also I am talking about the bridge near Ute Meadows and the cabins. I put in there. There was evidence of a big log breaking at the top of the first rapid then I saw a root ball and the tree pointing downstream in the current about a third of the way out into the river from river right.

I went down with a group of students to cut it out but decided it was a non issue and too dangerous to cut up at this time of year considering its current position. I will consider going back in the fall with a saw. No one in the group had an issue navigating the rapid. 

Peter


----------

